# Medal/Allianz/AFPOP medical insurance



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi all,
might I solicit comments on the Medal/Allianz/AFPOP medical insurance, please?
Good/bad points?
Usefulness of cover options?
Usefulness of Best Doctors option?
Is it possible, at a later stage, to change options, e.g. from option A to B or vice versa?
What, practically, is the benefit of having more coverage (e.g. E100.000 vs. E30.000)? And if also covered by the Portuguese National Health System?

I am considering transferring my policy from Medis to Medal as Medis only provides 45 days' coverage abroad with a 35 % refund. Medal gives 60 days' coverage with a 90 % refund. However, Medis does cover 100 % in network (Portugal) and Medal only 90 %. 

What are the steps to take when transferring a policy?

I realize these are difficult to answer, but your comments are nevertheless appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
VV


----------

